# A....Somwhat late Christmas Pesent from Grandma...



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD
So, my other Grandma sent me some money for Christmas(so she didn't exactly BUY it for me xDD)....and I BEGGED mom to let me go into my LPS for a bit while she got gas. So she agreed that I could go and look around until she finished because we had frozen food in the car.....not much trouble I can get into in such a short amount of time, right? Haha WRONG!
Walked out literally JUST as she was calling me with a couple silk plants and this little beauty:

























































































































































My third dragon, hopefully the third time IS the charm and he does well :lol: So far a very curious and playful little guy, lots of spunk.......and when I introduced him to his new home, he did something I'd never seen a betta do before....he slowly swam around in like a '....;....Where the heck am I...?' way :lol: It was too cute.....though poor thing looked like he'd never seen gravel or algae in his life...goodness knows if he was ever in a real tank before D:
Mom was furious when I walked out with him though (Got the whole 'This is your LAST fish EVER' speech...again :roll^_^;;; Oh well.....I'm happy though xD

Ahh, and names....well, so much for my limiting myself idea :lol: It worked until I saw him though....^^;; Haha, I'm sure I can find SOMETHING anime-related to name him...


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

wow.....he is stunning!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, he is gorgeous! His fins are just perfect, and his color is awesome! 
Hopefully third time is the charm, or else I might just cry for you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks!!^-^

Aww, thanks Elaina! <3 Sasuke isn't doing so good right now on another note....I doubt he'll be with me for much longer....but thats another story....

Anyway, my new guy looks to be an SD when fully flared....though I'm pretty sure hes rather young, so he may develop into a full HM! 
Hes also such a little ham xDDD He was so not sheepish when I got out the camera, came RIGHT up and posed(as you can see from some of the pictures)and seems to REALLY want to get out of the tank to get at me when I go up to it :lol: never had one THAT spunky from day one!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He is amazing!!!! *drools*lol Where did you get him??


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

This forum must hate my soul or something! THAT IS SUCH AN AMAZING DRAGON! omgggg i would absolutely die for that lil guy! Hes incredible! I dont think words could ever describe. Ughgh


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Is he a delta?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, thanks you guys xDD I got him at Bridges Pets, my LPS. They usually have some pretty unique guys(got Smore and Shiro-chan there as well). They also had a couple yellow HMs and a BEAUTIFUL MG CT(those were my other choices besides him)but I couldn't pass up a silver dragon, and I only had room for one more....(had to re-divide my 10 into three, but it was worth it and looks good I think ) :lol:

Ahh, Alex! xD I Totally thought of you when I picked him up too! :lol: I still say one day you will find a dragon that will be so STUNNING it'll blind us all! xD

Hes an SD, Super Delta  Juuust the tinyist bit shy of an HM when fully flared, as I discovered this morning. Though he still has a bit of growing to do, I'm quite positive he'll develop into a full HM in not to long 

Ahh, hes so cute xD I think I scared him with the light this morning though, kinda freaked him out when I turned it on ^^; Of course, Nova and Jirou are used to it and they didn't even flinch.....I think my new guy hasn't ever been in a real tank ; poor guy was probably kept in a little bare container all his life  He seems happy though, eating just fine.....and is actually not the slightest bit scared of my finger xD When I touch my finger to the glass by my other boys, they all kinda get just swim away from it.....but he stares at it, and its REALLY adorable :lol:

Okay, I'll shut up now, enough of my rambling xD


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Ahh! Jealousy! He's sooooo prettyyy!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

wow the purple color is soo cool! I love him. Now I want the divided tank I have been wanting so I can get a bunch all at once  but alas, no money 

~TPF


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

arg!!! I'm so mad, everyone can find dragons on this site, but alexXx and I


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And me!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks xDDD

lol Stiles xD Well, if it makes ya feel any better my last two dragons kicked the bucket on me and I hadn't seen another until I saw him


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well that sorta sucks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's gorgeous. And a little peanut from the looks of it.

I'm happy that you found a new friend


----------



## jdjoe (Dec 28, 2009)

*my grandma bought my fish*

(hahaha):lol: I just got my betta beauty. his name is *JD* and (figures) my grandma bought it for me. we were at frozen custard (an ice cream place by petsmart) so after we ate we went to petsmart to buy a hamster ball for my little sis :roll:. anyway while there i saw him (my little cutie) and bought him :-D.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

what kind of camera are you using? he is so pretty. i love the little patch on his head.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I know, it does suck....though I have him now! :lol: Hopefully he'll do well!

Hehe, thanks you guys^-^

I used mt dads Nikon for these pictures....exact make/model I couldn't tell you though ^^; Theres a picture of me with it somewhere if you REALLY want to know xD


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW I love the purpley color--lol AWESOME!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's such an awesome present! I waaant.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol xDD Thanks!


----------

